# Frage zu HTML-Response



## flashfactor (22. Sep 2005)

Servus an alle einmal.
Ich habe eine Frage wie merkt man wen der Contenteil einer HTMl zuende ist. Achja eins muss ich noch dazu zusagen der Server schickt kein content-length. Beispiel wäre der Tomcat-Server.Fragt er dann auf den HTML-Tag </html>
oder was sonst? Oder Fragt er darauf ab ob am Schluß kein "LF" ist?

Gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

braucht man nicht, am Ende wird ja die Connection eh geschlossen

und wenn die keep-alive ist, dann kann man "das Ende" nicht erkennen


----------



## flashfactor (22. Sep 2005)

Und wie erkennt dann der Browser das Ende obwohl keep-alive an ist?
weil bei HTTP/1.1 ist ja standard keep-alive


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

http://web-sniffer.net/rfc/rfc2616.html#section-3.6.1


----------



## flashfactor (22. Sep 2005)

Danke den Teil habe ich voll übersehen in den paar Seiten vom RFC.

Gruß


----------

